
Fitness trackers are leaking lots of your data - andygambles
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3029156/wearables/fitness-trackers-are-leaking-lots-of-your-data-study-finds.html
======
brudgers
Associated research:
[https://openeffect.ca/reports/Every_Step_You_Fake.pdf](https://openeffect.ca/reports/Every_Step_You_Fake.pdf)

